# heatpipe im eigenbau ?



## greenday5 (25. März 2006)

Hy leute.
ich würde gerne meine HD mit heatpipes kühlen.
ich wüsste gerne ob man die sich selber Bauen kann und wenn ja wie.


----------



## PreasT (25. März 2006)

greenday5 am 25.03.2006 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hy leute.
> ich würde gerne meine HD mit heatpipes kühlen.
> ich wüsste gerne ob man die sich selber Bauen kann und wenn ja wie.



eine Heatpipe selber bauen ??!!

na dann mal viel spass   

bei FrozenSilicon gibts sowas zu kaufen, was denke ich VIEL einfacher wäre   

MFG

PreasT


----------



## Heidabolleli (25. März 2006)

greenday5 am 25.03.2006 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hy leute.
> ich würde gerne meine HD mit heatpipes kühlen.
> ich wüsste gerne ob man die sich selber Bauen kann und wenn ja wie.



Nehm einfach ein 5mm Stahlrohr, füll Wasser rein und fertig is die selbstgebaute  
Heatpipe!!
Nachteil: Der Heatpipe  Effekt tritt erst richtig bei knapp hundert Grad ein!!!


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (25. März 2006)

Heidabolleli am 25.03.2006 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> greenday5 am 25.03.2006 16:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und dann muss das entstehende Gas raus,was aber nicht geht und das Rohr platzt.Danach totalschaden im Rechner


----------



## Nur-Ich (25. März 2006)

Hobby-Aufruester am 25.03.2006 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Heidabolleli am 25.03.2006 17:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man füllt das Rohr ja auch nicht komplett und statt Wasser wäre Alkohol wohl geeigneter da der Siedepunkt deutlich niedriger liegt.
Für das Rohr ist Kupfer ein besseres Material und dann brauchst du im Rohr vielleicht noch einen Docht, damit das Kühlmittel wieder zur Hitzequelle kommt.
Allerdings würde ich dir auch eher empfehlen fertige Produkte zu kaufen oder dich vorher sehr gründlich über den Bau von Heatpipes zu informieren.


----------



## maxx2003 (28. März 2006)

Ein Heatpipe zu bauen ist einfach, wenn man sich mit Hart- und Weichlöten auskennt. Mit nem Kumpel haben wir zusammen eins gebaut und wiegt leer etwa 1,5 kg. Geht alles ohne Radi- und Lüfterkram.  
Flüssigkeit bleibt geheim, aber 2 Liter sind es auf jeden Fall drin und halten sehr lange
Voll Cu und mit 16 Pipes, die im Durchmesser 5 mm betragen. Gas-Überdruckventil ist zwar vorhanden, aber selbst bei Volllast wird der X² 4800+ nur schlappe 25 °C warm bei Raumtemp. 21 °C. Ich würde ja ein Bild zur Verfügung stellen, aber um Raubkopierer  keine Chance zu geben, werde ich das nicht Machen.


----------



## eXitus64 (4. April 2006)

maxx2003 am 28.03.2006 01:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Heatpipe zu bauen ist einfach, wenn man sich mit Hart- und Weichlöten auskennt. Mit nem Kumpel haben wir zusammen eins gebaut und wiegt leer etwa 1,5 kg. Geht alles ohne Radi- und Lüfterkram.
> Flüssigkeit bleibt geheim, aber 2 Liter sind es auf jeden Fall drin und halten sehr lange
> Voll Cu und mit 16 Pipes, die im Durchmesser 5 mm betragen. Gas-Überdruckventil ist zwar vorhanden, aber selbst bei Volllast wird der X² 4800+ nur schlappe 25 °C warm bei Raumtemp. 21 °C. Ich würde ja ein Bild zur Verfügung stellen, aber um Raubkopierer  keine Chance zu geben, werde ich das nicht Machen.




wir wollen beweise sehen


----------



## vinc (4. April 2006)

maxx2003 am 28.03.2006 01:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Heatpipe zu bauen ist einfach, wenn man sich mit Hart- und Weichlöten auskennt. Mit nem Kumpel haben wir zusammen eins gebaut und wiegt leer etwa 1,5 kg. Geht alles ohne Radi- und Lüfterkram.
> Flüssigkeit bleibt geheim, aber 2 Liter sind es auf jeden Fall drin und halten sehr lange
> Voll Cu und mit 16 Pipes, die im Durchmesser 5 mm betragen. Gas-Überdruckventil ist zwar vorhanden, aber selbst bei Volllast wird der X² 4800+ nur schlappe 25 °C warm bei Raumtemp. 21 °C. Ich würde ja ein Bild zur Verfügung stellen, aber um Raubkopierer  keine Chance zu geben, werde ich das nicht Machen.



Dann schreib doch dein namen so fett drauf das man nichts vom eigentlichen Bild kopieren, die Heatpipe aber noch erkennen kann.


----------



## Nur-Ich (5. April 2006)

vinc am 04.04.2006 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> maxx2003 am 28.03.2006 01:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum machst du daraus so ein großes Geheimnis , du tust ja fast so als wäre die Heatpipetechnologie auf deinem Mist gewachsen.
Glücklicherweise sind nicht alle so wie du, sonst würden die Menschen ja nie was lernen.


----------



## HanFred (5. April 2006)

Nur-Ich am 05.04.2006 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum machst du daraus so ein großes Geheimnis , du tust ja fast so als wäre die Heatpipetechnologie auf deinem Mist gewachsen.
> Glücklicherweise sind nicht alle so wie du, sonst würden die Menschen ja nie was lernen.


vielleich that er was tolles rausgefunden oder ein kumpel von ihm und er oder der andere haben vor, igendann kapital daraus zu schlagen?
wäre doch legitim, nicht?
renn doch aufs patentamt, eXitus! 

vielleicht hat er auch ein supergeheimes kühlmittel der armee geklaut... ok, jetzt wird's hollyoodmässig.


----------



## maxx2003 (5. April 2006)

@Nur-Ich
Nein, ich werde kein hier Bild releasen.
Bin ja nicht verpflichtet, es hier zu releasen.

Ich kann dazu nur eins sagen, Heatpipe ist ne feine Sache, aber irgendwo sind die käuflichen Heatpipes nicht überall gut durchdacht. Auf die Lage der Pipes habe ich mich bezogen.

@HanFred
Die Flüssigkeit könnte man vermarkten, ebenso die Heatpipe. Das Problem ist aber, dass die nicht so einfach in jedes Gehäuse passt.  

Das liegt aber nicht an der Größe der Heatpipekühlung, sondern die Lage der Pipes. Das gute an unserer Konstruktion ist, sie kommt komplett ohne technische Hilfe aus, d.h. ohne Zusatz von Gerätschaften.
An das Patentamt hatten wir auch schon gedacht, aber man kennt ja die Probleme, wie man es von anderen Herstellern gewohnt ist.


----------



## Nur-Ich (6. April 2006)

Wer sich eine Heatpipekühlung selber bauen möchte, findet hier: http://www.teschke.de/Board/board.php?boardid=61&sid=d327514447227f3b3ca34e9532d54e5a
vielleicht hilfe.


----------

